# Need information on Altec Whisper Chipper



## Can-Do-It (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey Everyone,

I've been looking for a 12" chipper and have come accross a Altec Whisper wc-612 chipper. The problem is I know nothing about this make. This one is a 1998 with a gvwr of 5080 lbs., it has a 6-cyc ford engine and looks be a drum. It starts up easly and engine sounds ok. 

What are the pro and cons on this type of chipper

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## clearance (Apr 24, 2005)

My boss has a couple of Asplundh/Altec chippers with Ford 6 cylinder engines and a couple with v8s. The 6 cylinder ones are probably 15-20 years old, the v8s older, the 6 is a very good engine, they run for ever. Strong, simple machines that need to be be setup by someone who is experienced with them so they chip good. The engine cover is all steel and these chippers can take a beating, unlike the new Vermeer self feeders that are way better to chip with but cost a lot more and have glass covers. You can get chutes that angle so you can blow chips into the bush and not your box if allowed. I recomend them for being solid machines for you untill you get a self feeder, then keep it for a spare.


----------



## NeTree (Apr 24, 2005)

As most here already know, I love these machines.

Set up correctly, they aren't the people-beaters their purported to be, and can produce some of the best looking chips out there. They can handle around 9" material without much trouble. They do need to be fed properly; walk the material into the drum, then keep moving. 

Maintainance is much simpler than the hydraulic-feed machines.

On those 273(?) cube Fords, I've seen them go 4,000+ hours before any major trouble.


----------



## kf_tree (Apr 25, 2005)

i personally hate those god awfull chuck and duck's......but on the plus side they are very simple and reliable machines with very little down time.


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 26, 2005)

NeTree said:


> As most here already know, I love these machines.
> 
> Set up correctly, they aren't the people-beaters their purported to be, and can produce some of the best looking chips out there. They can handle around 9" material without much trouble. They do need to be fed properly; walk the material into the drum, then keep moving.
> 
> ...



4.9 300ci thankyou  whispers rock


----------



## ASHLEY AVERY (Jul 28, 2007)

*need help on Altec Chipper*

I have a used Altec chipper. cant find the Mod# or Sel#
this is a older large chipper, it has a 4 Cly. diesel motor(WHITE)
I need to find a parts vendor,
service and parts book is needed,
I bought this unit as is, it looks as if the owner took care of it
not beat or banged up
Motor is stuck, plan to rebuild motor and go though the whole machine
I don't see any place were to grease the bearings on the cutter wheel
This is a drum type cutter with large disk wheel and a blower fan mounted on the side of it
any advise well be appreciated
thanks


----------



## clearance (Jul 28, 2007)

Welcome to the site. You will probably get more help if you start a new thread about this.


----------



## radisoon (Jun 25, 2008)

*Check this out*

You can call this 800 phone number for parts or questions:

1-800-269-5188 or go to wwww.altec.com

Brian




ASHLEY AVERY said:


> I have a used Altec chipper. cant find the Mod# or Sel#
> this is a older large chipper, it has a 4 Cly. diesel motor(WHITE)
> I need to find a parts vendor,
> service and parts book is needed,
> ...


----------

